# JAXWS schemaLocation



## .raider (25. Jan 2013)

Hallo, 
ich arbeite gerade an einem Webserive, jedoch bin ich jetzt auf ein Problem gestoßen, dass ich nicht Lösen kann. 

Eckdaten meines Webservices, Ich verwende: 
- SOAP
- JAX-WS
- Enpoint Webserver

<xsd:import namespace="http://localhost/tde" schemaLocation="http://localhost:55677/tde?xsd=1"/>

Ich müsste die SchemaLocaion ändern auf http://localhost:55677/tde?xsd=1, da das Tool mit dem ich das Webservice aufrufen soll, nicht mit ?xsd=1 umgehen kann. Das Resultat sollte so aussehen ?wsdl

daher meine Frage, gibt es einen möglichkeit das zu tun? 
MfG Daniel


----------



## musiKk (25. Jan 2013)

Zunächst mal ist Dein "ändern auf" identisch mit dem aktuellen Wert.

Davon abgesehen: Warum kann Dein Tool nicht mit validen URLs arbeiten? Warum sollte man sowas unterstützen?

Was mir einfällt, wäre, das WSDL selbst zu schreiben und per @WebService#wsdlLocation zur Verfügung zu stellen. Das ist natürlich alles anderen als komfortabel.

(Und ein Mod könnte das Thema nach SOA verschieben.)


----------



## .raider (25. Jan 2013)

Sry, da habe ich wohl nicht mitgedacht... 
ich meine natürlich von  http://localhost:55677/tde?xsd=1 auf tde?wsdl

MfG Daniel


----------

